# All the gear, no idea



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Well, I'm getting a bit of an idea now thanks to this forum.

I joined the forum to research small domestic grinders and now have a bit more than originally intended!

Mazzer Super Jolly

I've fitted new burrs, replaced the hopper with a camera hood, added timmyjj21's amazing dial, added the clean sweep mod, removed the tamper and doser shield and added felt feet. Oh and bought some small digital scales. All on advice from the forum.









When I still couldn't get a consistent shot, I went a bit overboard and bought a modded Gaggia Classic to replace my Cubika (thanks Chipstix).

It's got an auber PID, has been modded to 9bar pressure and had a silvia wand added. It also came with a few extras including a click tamper mat (one more variable ruled out) and a custom drip tray to fit digital scales (these have been ordered).

Then I couldn't resist and bought a happydonkey bottomless portafilter and a VST 18g basket.

The happy news is, I've had some great coffee since! Not entirely consistent yet but not far off.

This is addictive but I'm hoping I'm done for now and can just get on with enjoying delicious coffee.

On that note, are there any recommendations for an 'easy' newbie bean? To give you some idea, my current favourite is the Square Mile Red Brick but I haven't tried many.

Thanks for all the advice, you're a bad influence!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Would suggest the old tried and trusted method of buying 1kg of same bean, get used to it, pull different ratios, drink with/without milk, understand what happens when you change these things.

Its very easy to be lazy and not weigh in/out, but keep your routine the same and you will be all good!

And lastly enjoy pulling shots, a bad shot is soon forgotten!


----------

